# my ds3 engine clean



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

while giving the car a quick clean i decided it was time to give the car engine a quick clean

i used meguiars nxt gen metal polish and autoglym vinyl and rubber care

before









after









before









after


----------



## Fuzzybrush (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking good.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

nice............. how long did that take you??

did you use any water.... or just those products and brushes??


----------



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd highly recommend '303 Aerospace Protectant'.....apply liberally to your engine plastics/rubber before you wash your car. By the time you have finished the car, pop the bonnet and wipe off the excess. 

I've also used it in a 'spray on / wipe off' capacity and its one of those products I wished I'd always had.


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Mr Gurn said:


> nice............. how long did that take you??
> 
> did you use any water.... or just those products and brushes??


i used a bit of water to remove most of the dirt then dry then used products with brushes and microfiber cloths

about 20-30min


----------



## Jeremy_W (Feb 12, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Good contrast on the before and after pics.
Top job!:thumb:


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Kenny Powers said:


> Good contrast on the before and after pics.
> Top job!:thumb:


thanks mate i was rather proud


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

Nice work!!
Tell me more about it as I'm thinking of doing the same to my Peugeot 207!!
Cheers and good works


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Cracking job, I'm scared to touch the engine, so I just leave it be. :thumb:

I don't want to touch something when I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Looking good well done.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice work there.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

much better


----------



## waxyclean (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks great !


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Cracking job, I'm scared to touch the engine, so I just leave it be. :thumb:
> 
> I don't want to touch something when I don't know what I'm doing.


I'm the same but found using a damp cloth and or cloth with apc on it can't do any harm. Then simply wipe clean with a damp/wet cloth and finish with your final product. Wallah, new engine bay


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Cracking job there. Well done


----------

